# [ODMP] Oklahoma Highway Patrol, Oklahoma ~ February 9, 2006



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

A Trooper with the Oklahoma Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on February 9, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18139*


----------

